
Show HN: Just open sourced that crypto.cat alternative I made today - dustball
https://github.com/dustball/secretchat.site
======
sotaan
can you explain me very simply what did you achieve and what is that
crypto.cat is for basicly (not an expert in crypto but I wanna learn) ?

